# Car Inssurance...Grey Power???



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

Has anyone used Grey Power?
Mine is up for renewal in August on two cars.
Quote from my old company is $1569 with Unifund Assurance
Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Try kanetix.ca for free quotes. It always pays to shop around for car insurance. You can also call Grey Power for a quote if they're not listed on kanetix.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Grey Power (I think they've rebranded as "GP Insurance") gave me the lowest quote on Kanetix last time I checked and as a result, that's who my insurance is with now. BTW my rates were already low and they went down this year. I've had zero interactions with them though, other than obtaining the quote, placing the business and paying the bills.


----------



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh Thank YOU again for your prompt replies.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

That company discriminates against the young.


----------

